# PNP now prohibits public display of affection



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

PNP now prohibits public display of affection to curb COVID-19 surge
Mar 10, 2021 
SOURCE: PNP now prohibits public display of affection to curb COVID-19 surge

PNP to beef up checkpoints to stem Covid-19 cases surge
March 11, 2021 
SOURCE: PNP to beef up checkpoints to stem Covid-19 cases surge


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here we go and public affection from what I watched in the news was also holding hands... What!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

No patting the dog either. Seriously I have been watching the infection rate rise here over the last few weeks and disappointed big time, it was going down. Philippines second wave is upon us now and who is to blame? The ignorant residents that think they are invincible, like all countries protocols were set, some abided and others like here are paying the price. This will be a long and drawn out isolation for those of us that value our lives and the lives of others. One year on and we begin again.

OMO. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> No patting the dog either. Seriously I have been watching the infection rate rise here over the last few weeks and disappointed big time, it was going down. Philippines second wave is upon us now and who is to blame? The ignorant residents that think they are invincible, like all countries protocols were set, some abided and others like here are paying the price. This will be a long and drawn out isolation for those of us that value our lives and the lives of others. One year on and we begin again.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


My pet peeve is the places that say masks don't work, are places where when people do wear them, they're worn incorrectly so of course they're not working. If it's off your nose then why wear it lol.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> My pet peeve is the places that say masks don't work, are places where when people do wear them, they're worn incorrectly so of course they're not working. If it's off your nose then why wear it lol.


We are required to wear a face shield also inside stores but what's happened is we now have face shield hats we walk around looking like ducks because the shield is too much it's too hot and it'll fog up also.

I watched the Double B local news here and this Barangay worker was on his loud horn telling everyone to wear their mask but his nose was outside his mask.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Serious question -
Are the PNP supposed to enforce laws, or write laws?


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> No patting the dog either. Seriously I have been watching the infection rate rise here over the last few weeks and disappointed big time, it was going down. Philippines second wave is upon us now and who is to blame? The ignorant residents that think they are invincible, like all countries protocols were set, some abided and others like here are paying the price. This will be a long and drawn out isolation for those of us that value our lives and the lives of others. One year on and we begin again.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I agree with your ignorant residents comment, from my house either way along the road there are residents sitting in the road talking,drinking , many without wearing masks ! Even the barangay patrols when they do patrol are not wearing masks !


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey steve,

I totally agree with you on how some just don't care. If all would have obeyed the guidelines, things would be back to normal. The USA is one of the worst places for people to not adhere to the guidelines. Daytona Beach will have over 500,000 bikers there this weeks and most not wearing mask. Then we have the college spring breakers in the thousands not wearing mask either here in Florida. It is just a total mess. The trouble with the laws here are we have a million scumbag attorneys that will sue because the government infringed on their rights. WE COULD HAVE HAD THIS VIRUS CONTAINED IF ONLY THE IDIOTS WOULD HAVE ADHERED TO THE GUIDELINES IN MOST COUNTRIES!!!!!!

Art


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

art1946 said:


> Hey steve,
> 
> I totally agree with you on how some just don't care. If all would have obeyed the guidelines, things would be back to normal. The USA is one of the worst places for people to not adhere to the guidelines. Daytona Beach will have over 500,000 bikers there this weeks and most not wearing mask. Then we have the college spring breakers in the thousands not wearing mask either here in Florida. It is just a total mess. The trouble with the laws here are we have a million scumbag attorneys that will sue because the government infringed on their rights. WE COULD HAVE HAD THIS VIRUS CONTAINED IF ONLY THE IDIOTS WOULD HAVE ADHERED TO THE GUIDELINES IN MOST COUNTRIES!!!!!!
> 
> Art


One thing here i think is really stupid is the Jeepneys, ok they have plastic screens between each seat but each passenger still has to pass their fare to the driver ! Dont get me wrong I know its no mask no travel ! And the jeepneys are essential to the transport system here !
And very often passengers only travel a few hundred yards ! Personally I would rather walk around the local area , but my wife is a very slow walker ! And we rarely go out alone !
Because if i go out alone the " Foriegner " price applies !😣 and these days i would likely be arrested !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> One thing here i think is really stupid is the Jeepneys, ok they have plastic screens between each seat but each passenger still has to pass their fare to the driver ! Dont get me wrong I know its no mask no travel ! And the jeepneys are essential to the transport system here !
> And very often passengers only travel a few hundred yards ! Personally I would rather walk around the local area , but my wife is a very slow walker ! And we rarely go out alone !
> Because if i go out alone the " Foriegner " price applies !😣 and these days i would likely be arrested !


When it comes to trikes we have to be careful on the price and the prices have doubled since the Covid break out but when it comes to the Jeepeny and Air-conditioned Bus you'll be charged the correct fair, we have taken the bus twice from Pila to Calamba and the fee was 45 pesos and then the Jeepney it's 50 peso's.

I now get out and about alone and pretty much know most of the prices for vegetables and meats and so if the price doesn't look right then I won't buy it but I'll ask first before having them bag stuff up and this goes for public transportation also, if I can avoid the trike ride I will but currently we have no Jeepney service from our Municipality to the highway and now certain area's are starting to ban trikes once you get to Sta Cruz Laguna but I don't know about Los Banos Laguna area yet. 

When I purchase items I use a smaller change bag and won't break out the wallet, actually I have ditched the wallet and use a steel smaller ATM card holder/wallet for credit or ATM cards but I'll also stick in some larger bills.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> The trouble with the laws here (USA) are we have a million scumbag attorneys that will sue because the government infringed on their rights.


 Spread virus to OTHERS AREN'T a right...


----------

